# 17 Bonus Points And still no Tag. Is this normal?



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok how many of you are in the same boat as me? I'm being a baby I guess, it's just really ticks me off that I can not draw my Elk Tag. I'm starting to think I will never draw , and my knees are going bad. I think the state needs to take a closer look at the point system, and award those with the most points. :evil:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What unit are you putting in for. I also presume that you are putting in for the muzzle loader hunt?


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Lower your standards to up your average right! There are a lot of units you can have for 17 points.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Depends on where you are putting in. If it's an early season rifle on the Pahvant, San Juan, Monroe, Beaver, Boulder, etc. then you could go 20+ before drawing the tag. Odds for ML on these units are slightly better but still pretty steep. If you want to increase your odds, try one of the 2nd tier units (Wasatch, Dutton, Fish Lake, Manti, etc.) and that should put you in the money sooner than later. The big ones are still there - you just might have to work harder to get one.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Just FYI but there are quite a few units for muzzleloader with 100% odds at 9 years.


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

it is very frustrating to think hunting limited entry elk could be a once in a lifetime hunt for many hunters. especially with all the elk in Utah these days. thanks to Don Peay and the special intrust groups, they need to make sure there are plenty of large bulls everywhere for those rich hunters to hunt every year, at the expense of the average Joe hunter. I can not believe in this day and age the a** holes can actually get away with it. :twisted: :evil: :twisted: :evil: 
it took me 17 years to draw at my age I don't think I will ever draw another limited entry elk tag ever again. and hunting general season elk has gotten to be a joke. hopefully the Utah Wildlife Coop can get things changed for the better of the average hunter.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you want to do the LE hunts and OIL hunts you just need to get luckier. I have a relative that has had 2 LE elk hunt for the Book Cliffs. He drew both hunts with 0 points. I know another hunter that has drawn all the OIL tags in the state except for mountain goats and he has never put in for that hunt. He drew his moose tag the first year that they offered a tag in Hobble Creek. So far I have drawn one LE elk hunt and am just collecting points for the rest. I'm not sure about the original poster since he let me know that he has been putting in for the San Jaun muzzleloader elk hunt but when I checked the draw stats he should of drawn last year, unless he was putting in with another hunter that had fewer points and then it would explain a lot of it. 

So it isn't always money a lot of it is luck


----------



## utahnate (Jul 11, 2011)

For me personally i do not mind putting in for a decade and a half to have a chance at a 370 or bigger bull. I've been putting in for eleven years and im hopeing next year i draw my roadless book cliffs muzzleloader hunt.


----------

